# Ruger LCP Recall



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

I received a letter today from Ruger informing all dealers about a Product Safety Warning and is recalling Ruger LCP pistols.

Recall affects serial number prefix "370" (370-XXXXX)

The Recall Hotline is 1-800-784-3701 (Mon-Fri, 9:00am - 8:00pm EST). You can also fax (928.541.8873) or email ([email protected]) your serial number, name, mailing address and phone number. They also have a website to submit your information as well. http://www.ruger.com/LCPRecall/SubmitInfo.html

A field report indicated that LCP pistols can discharge when dropped onto a hard surface with a round in the chamber. The recall involves installation of an upgraded hammer mechanism at no charge to the customer.

All owners will receive a FREE LCP magazine with the new finger grip extension as a "thank you" for their patience and cooperation.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

no offense ment here, im just asking for my own info. are you a dealer? just asking because i just bought the very gun your talking about from gander mtn last week and was told it was not affected by this recall. its serial number IS 370-xxxxx thanks

i just filled out the recall form and i'll just wait to see what ruger says, who knows, maybe gander already fixed the problem. i can imagine them selling me a pistol they KNEW was defective and lieing about it to me.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Newly manufactured and retrofitted "370" prefix LCP pistols with the new hammer mechanism installed have been marked with a diamond in the flat portion of the slot just behind and below the hammer.

If your pistol has the diamond, it does not need the retrofit. Going forward, new pistols will be marked with the serial number prefix "371" (371-XXXXX). Pistols with the "371" prefix are not affected.

To answer your other question Tom, Yes, I do you have my FFL but I don't make it a point to sell firearms.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

my is a 370 prefix as well, no diamond from rework operation, post recall gun. Mfg. date of 10/08, love all my Rugers but this one is over rated.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

MRslippery said:


> love all my Rugers but this one is over rated.


i couldnt agree with you more. i had to put grip tape on it so i didnt keep dropping it.lol. maybe ruger should work on the grip as well as the hammer.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im good, has the diamond stamp right behind the hammer. thanks mark 

wonder if they'll still send me the free mag.lol.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

ezbite said:


> im good, has the diamond stamp right behind the hammer. thanks mark
> 
> wonder if they'll still send me the free mag.lol.


You would think all the post guns would have 2 mags and make that a standard package. Was disapointed when I registered mind on the site only to get a immediate reply "already processed". Oh well, still love my Rugers 10/12 I don't know but I don't understand the demand. Mines on the internet as a package with another CCW, I can't put my G27 down for the LCP. Don't get me wrong I've slipped it in my front pocket going out, it has a place, but only what Kel Tec didn't finish.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Just didn't do anything for me, got rid of it and got another Glock.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

MRslippery said:


> Just didn't do anything for me, got rid of it and got another Glock.


already got 3 of them.lol. been looking at the new springfield XDM 9mm 19capicity. no need to switch mags shooting steel matches with that baby


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

ezbite said:


> already got 3 of them.lol. been looking at the new springfield XDM 9mm 19capicity. no need to switch mags shooting steel matches with that baby


Was having hand sex with a XD Tactical in .40S&W this morning, nice, very nice. For the last several months I've been dumping part of my gun collection since I don't hunt anymore (exception on yotes), got the black gun diesase BADD! May have to get one of these XD's soon.


----------

